# Rypák



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem!
Může mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená: A co vy, rypáci?

Je to nějaká nadávka? 

Děkuju...
a dobrou noc!


----------



## Jana337

No, taková ne moc vulgární nadávka. Neslyším to často. Asi jako "volové". Možná za tím bude něco jiného, ale potřebovala bych kontext.

Jana

P.S. Omlouvám se za pozdní reakci; tato otázka mi nějak utekla.


----------



## parolearruffate

mýslím, že je to pravě to.
Děkuju moc. Já jsem tušila, že jsi to nevšimla.
čau
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> mýslím, že je to pravě to.
> Děkuju moc. Já jsem tušila, že jsi to nevšimla.
> čau
> Laura


... že *sis toho* nevšimla. 

Jana


----------

